# HAGRS Clinics



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

This is a list of the clinics so far. 

Roadbed. 
By Jim Carter 

This includes trench/ballast, underlay of "boards," concrete, and ladder. Pictures used will be digitally projected from threads at MLS, web sites and my own RR are used. Some tools used to insure lateral level as well as determine grade are displayed. a demonstration of the Train-Li can be made since most of my track was bent long sections rather than using sectional track. 


Analog Track Power. 
(why it may be all that you need) 
By Jerry McColgan 

When people buy their first Garden Railroad Train it seems that they hardly get it out of the box before someone tells them they should convert from the (analog) track power their train was made to run on to something different. 
That "something different" might be: 

1. Digital Track Power (MTS or the similar DCC) 
2. DCS 
3. Battery 
4. Radio Control 
5. Live Steam 

There are valid reasons why someone might want to run MTS, DCC, DCS, Battery or Live Steam instead of track power - even if that "valid reason" is nothing more than the person happens to prefer some of the features one of those power choices might offer. 
Just as important is that, unless a person really wants to convert to a different power source, he or she could probably be quite happy staying with the original (free) track power - by understanding some basics about how to get the most out of it. 
This seminar is not to convince anyone to do (or not do) anything but rather to have an open discussion of what can be accomplished with track power as an alternative to their going to the expense of converting or changing to a more expensive "solution" that may not be necessary or even desirable. 

The seminar will be conducted by Jerry McColgan who runs his layouts both indoors and outside. His layouts run primarily on track power but are also wired to run his MTS/DCC, DCS, Battery and Live Steam powered trains as well. 



Tips and tricks. 
By Marty Cozad 

Its the little things and the right tools that make a project go good and helps you to enjoy it. 


Why build a bridge? 
By Marty Cozad 

Many types and reasons for having a bridge on your Garden Railroad. 


Roadbed. 
By Marty Cozad 

A good stable roadbed is the back bone of any Garden Railroad. 


MTH DCS Protosound 2. 
Complete overview 
By Ray Manley 

What is DCS? 
Is DCS the same as DCC? 
System component overview 
Review of control and sound features 
Troubleshooting issues 
Tips on successful deployment (Track or Battery power) 
Install in non-MTH engines 



The Basics of Weathering. 
By Anthony Madrigal 

Techniques in weathering rolling stock, locomotives and other things on your railroad to achieve a more realistic look. 


Entry Level Battery Power. 
By Anthony Madrigal 

The pros and cons of battery power - featuring the Airwire and Aristocraft's Train Engineer. As they are the easiest to convert and how to wire the engine for battery power. 


Hand Made Track and Switches. 
By Rodney Edington 

The dos and don't s of doing track the way the real railroads do. Learn techniques from years of experimenting for a real pro.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I did not know Jim was doing roadbed, I don't want to bore folks, I could change it??? 

I have a new one 
How to play in the heat with your RR. 
featuring speedos and G strings.


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 04/12/2008 8:24 PM 
I did not know Jim was doing roadbed, I don't want to bore folks, I could change it??? 

I have a new one 
How to play in the heat with your RR. 
featuring speedos and G strings.







Marty, PLEASE tell me you are having females in the G-string portion. No offense, but I don't think we want everyone puking inside the clinic hall........." border=0> 

Cliff


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

David, is Ray going to include the protocast feature and all the possibillites included in that? The PFA announcemants, and the record feature? 

Cliff


----------

